# Alternative 2+2 to replace the TT? Advice appreciated.



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Hi All,

Had the TT nearly 4 years now and am very happy with it. I have never had a car as long as this but it still makes me grin each time I drive it. However I have a chunk of spare cash that I could put towards a new everyday car so I have been thinking about the alternatives to keeping my current TT but it is harder than you might imagine.

I am trying to build up a list of alternatives that suit my requirements, these being a 2+2 seater that is faster than my modded TT with handling of a similar or better nature and all for no more than 35K(ish) either new or up to 4 years old. So far I only have a very short list as there are not many cars that suit. Any suggestions as to what else I could consider will be much appreciated. The list so far....

New MK2 TT coupÃ©
3Yr Old Porsche 911 CoupÃ© (996)
2Yr Old Jaguar XKR Manual CoupÃ©

The obvious choice: new TT would be good and I suspect it will be a great car so it is a strong contender but not that much different to what I have on the drive at the moment so why change? The Porsche is the most exciting alternative but would be as 'old' as my TT for double the money so it doesn't feel worth it. The Jag is a curve ball thrown in by my brother in law who test drove one recently and was very impressed. In a straight line it is quicker than my TT, will fit my young daughter in the back and has a 400BHP supercharged V8 under the bonnet (oh and my wife likes them better than the 'stubby nosed' Porsche). My reservations are that I am not that keen on the lower frontal lines and in cornering it only makes 0.9G whereas the TT makes 0.97 so it will not handle as well. The XKR is a bigger heavier car so that is not suprising but you have got to love that engine - sounds fantastic!

Anything else to consider or should I keep the red TT and spend the money on drugs and prostitutes?

Cheers, Boggie


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

You don't mention a budget but I'd try the 911 before anything else and see what you think. For me it is the only serious step up from a TT, but then I adore the looks of the 996. There has been talk on here of 996s not being bullet proof but a lot of the engine problems mentioned still amount to a very very small number of cars.

That said, have you ever driven one? I was planning to change from TT to a Boxster about a year ago but when I took an S for a spin it really didn't seem to offer me enough to justify the jump in price. I suspect a 911 would. I'm not trying to say the TT is better than a Boxster - but for me it didn't seem to offer enough to justify the price difference (except the noise which was lush).

Only serious alternative I'd suggest is down a different route - run another car alongside your TT. I'd suggest a VX220 turbo. They can be had for as little as Â£15k now, though I'd spend Â£17-20k on a decent one.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Cheers for the reply,
My budget is around 35K, possibly 37K. Like you I had come to the 996 as the only real alternative upjump from the TT. Nice thought re the VX220 (especially the turbo) but I am looking for a useable day to day car. Because I already have 2 seater 'fun' cars (and a Volvo estate for humping stuff about) I would have trouble justifying the VXR with my wife as she says we have too many impractical cars already. Only problem is that my wife does not like the 996 :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

M3 :?:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

boggie said:


> Only problem is that my wife does not like the 996 :?


swap her? or tempt her with a 996 cab? they fall in to your price range. Infact at Â£37k you're not a million miles away from a C4S ....


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I changed my 225 coupe for a 996 earlier this year and it was the worst move i've done.

The TT was coming up to 3 years and a I fancied a change, and a convertible, so I traded it in for an 02 996 Carrera 2 cabrio.

6 months on and i've traded the 996 in for an 02 A3 1.8T, the novelty of having a Porsche quickly wore off. I had a couple of other reasons for getting rid of the 996, we are moving house and the cash would come in handy, and it was only getting used once a week and I thought 45K was a lot of money to be sitting on the drive for 95% of its life.

I now have more fun chucking the A3 about and am even thinking of doing some mods.

Friends have asked me if I regret getting rid of the Porsche, I regret getting rid of the TT more.

I'm going to see what the new TT looks like and maybe get one in a couple of years, if the new one looks crap I may even get another MK I coupe.

Good luck with whatever you choose, on full chat the Porsche does sound good, especially with the roof down 8)

E


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Monaro ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Have you thought about a Maserati 3200 or 4200?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Cheers guys!

M3 - Nice performer but it is still a 3 series BMW and I don't want to be tarred with that particular brush :wink:

Monaro - Yes, not a bad idea. Saw it on top gear and was quite impressed, might book a test drive.

Maserati - Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

boggie said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> M3 - Nice performer but it is still a 3 series BMW and I don't want to be tarred with that particular brush :wink:
> 
> ...


Oii!!! What brush would that be? :wink:

Have you driven an M3? One things for sure, a 'normal' 3 Series will out handle, out steer and out brake a TT for a start.  :wink:

I should know, I've tried both.

[/Flame suit on]


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I just don't like the 3 series styling. I know the M3 is a great performer but beauty is a subjective thing and I just don't think the M3 has it.

Now the Maserati on the other hand...........










I don't need to say much more....... except perhaps "Twin Turbo V8" and 19,200 miles at a dealer for Â£24,995! Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

boggie said:


> I just don't like the 3 series styling. I know the M3 is a great performer but beauty is a subjective thing and I just don't think the M3 has it.
> 
> Now the Maserati on the other hand...........
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Â£24,995, that does sound like very good value. 

Is that at a Maserati dealer?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Yes - a Ferrari / Maserati dealer. It is the Assetto Corsa variant which is the uprated version with sports adjustable suspension, 6 speed manual gearbox and a host of other goodies.

The car is slightly older than the TT but has only covered less than 20K and comes with comprehensive dealer extended warranty. It seems almost too good to be true so I searched on Autotrader and found similar cars at about the same price.

Might take a look on Saturday. Still not sure I want to change the TT but if he offers me a good trade in I might have to update my forum signature pic! Shame there is not a decent Maserati forum though.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

E said:


> I changed my 225 coupe for a 996 earlier this year and it was the worst move i've done.
> 
> blablablabla


Ok, ehm, in your post i dont find ONE good reason of why swapping from a 225TT to a 996C2 was such a bad move, except that you needed the cash so you sold the car. What made the Porsche so bad compared to the TT?

Enlighten us please 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Whatever you do, _do not_ consider either an M3 CSL or a 996 c4s with full Porsche warranty.

The driving experiences are awful; product reliability suspect (prob due to low volumes made , experience curve of manufacturer and lack of R&d Depth); the dealer network renowned for poor service; and just _everyone _has them.

Nope, what you want is a nice Maserati or Jag XKR. Cheap to run, fast, world class handling, reliable and good dealer support for older models. :roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

boggie said:


> I just don't like the 3 series styling. I know the M3 is a great performer but beauty is a subjective thing and I just don't think the M3 has it.
> 
> Now the Maserati on the other hand...........
> 
> ...


I had a 3200 for a year and wouldn't recommend them to anyone. Lovely looking car, 370bhp, gorgeous sounding engine, reliability is a major problem though.

If you intend to use it as an everyday car then steer well clear - each trip to Maranellos is Â£1k and you'll be there on a regular basis.

PM me if you want more info and have a look at the Ferrari/Maserati/Lambo section on Pistonheads for more comment.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> Whatever you do, _do not_ consider either an M3 CSL or a 996 c4s with full Porsche warranty.
> 
> The driving experiences are awful; product reliability suspect (prob due to low volumes made , experience curve of manufacturer and lack of R&d Depth); the dealer network renowned for poor service; and just everyone has them.
> 
> Nope, what you want is a nice Maserati or Jag XKR. Cheap to run, fast, world class handling, reliable and good dealer support for older models. :roll:


lol :lol:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

A good previous model M5 is an alternative.. a great one at that.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> boggie said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like the 3 series styling. I know the M3 is a great performer but beauty is a subjective thing and I just don't think the M3 has it.
> ...


Yeah but i bought another one . . . and will probably get another after this one  and so have plenty of others.

You must get one with a warranty in case something big goes, but I figured it on the basis of Car costs Â£X add on Â£YK for warranty and bills, X+Y = M3, SH 911s, etc etc therefore same price if not cheaper.

Have to say though the 4200 spider feels way way more solid than the 3200 and even then it was a solid car.

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#532706

forgot to add you get around 400bhp, looks to die for, about the best interior of any car, last one was a daily driver covered about 20K in it, already done 1500miles in the new one no probs at all.

Add a tubi exhaust (I did  ) 
http://blurbdesigns.fileburst.com/scude ... 0GT-01.wmv

and you'll never listen to the stereo again!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Cheers for all the replies. Now, though I have whittled down the contenders but I still can't make up my mind. I (think) it now boils down to either the new TT next year or a 3 year old Maserati by Christmas. 
I love the looks, sound and whole Maserati thing of the 3200 but I also appreciate the Germanic build quality and reliability of the Audi (should I still include the 996 and Monaro?).
Thanks for the PM re the Porker Monique but I don't want a BMW, although if I did it would definately be the M5 as it is a fantastic car.
Oh bugger - I used to be indecisive but now I am not so sure....... However I have to say that David's exhaust note may have the swing vote - an aural treat! Nice one David - how much did the exhaust cost roughly?
Boggie


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Larini, Caprisoto and Tubis exhausts seem to range between 800 and 1800 squid. Though if the dealer has one in stock (like mine did) I haggled for it in the price plus keeping the std back boxes to change back if need be.

For your money don't rule out a 4200 as well as a 3200 - different cars and once you've driven the cambicorsa for a couple of weeks you wont go back (ignore the journos ask the drivers - 99% won't go back!)

BTW the vid doesn't justify the tubi on 4200 at all! If your in hampshire swing by and I'll demo.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

garyc said:


> Whatever you do, _do not_ consider either an M3 CSL or a 996 c4s with full Porsche warranty.
> 
> The driving experiences are awful; product reliability suspect (prob due to low volumes made , experience curve of manufacturer and lack of R&d Depth); the dealer network renowned for poor service; and just _everyone _has them.
> 
> Nope, what you want is a nice Maserati or Jag XKR. Cheap to run, fast, world class handling, reliable and good dealer support for older models. :roll:


Regarding the CSL what experience do you base your comments on?
I currently have one and I rate it as one of the best cars I've ever had, very exciting to drive, well made and reliable.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Ballistic said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do, _do not_ consider either an M3 CSL or a 996 c4s with full Porsche warranty.
> ...


Take a dictionary,
look up the following word: Irony
And behold! A new world opens!


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

ir_fuel said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


exactly.... :wink:

996 C4S is a great cars, any facelifted 2001+ 996 is an excellent buy

sure some cars have issues but the majority don't, but the point with the 996, is that prior to that there was never an issue with any 911.... ever, so no diferent to any other modern manufactured car !

from your a C2 or even a Targa could be an option....which are both very practical 911's

and that M3 CSL is an amazing car as well, although more hard core


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

boggie said:


> .... Germanic build quality and reliability of the Audi (should I still include the 996 and Monaro?).


Very happy with my Monaro.

As far as reliability is concerned, I've had NO issues whatsoever with my car over 15k miles, (and mines modded) nor have just about all other owners. Based on old, but reliable technology, consequently very easy & cheap to upgrade. With a decent exhaust on, they sound amazing :evil: 

Mine is ~ 430 bhp - so it goes well enough :wink: - it looks great, the handling is great (read huge fun! :wink: ) and its very comfortable too. It's finishing production soon, so it will always be a rarity on UK roads - less than 1000 units imported. There is a very complimentary write up of the Monaro in this months Top Gear. Try one :wink:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is your last chance: Porker 996 GT3. Bulletproof engine (unlike the Boxster, 996 or even the 997) superb handling and quicker than a 996TT.

These can be had in Euro land for Euros 60 and under.

http://www.mobile.de/SIDMNsN0-lcSSBwsOf ... kw&top=21&

Forget about the posers... a real GT3 has north of 360 HP. There is one at 49900. BTW These are German horses and the breed is much larger than their small Italian cousins. 

You will keep up easily with the Fazzazz 360's with one of these.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i think everyone has recomended all the right cars already, so im just going to say one thing, do not buy a jaguar xk8. i think they are the worst cars for one reason! - you paying Â£50k+ and you get a silly huge metal arial that looks like it belongs on some yank style radio from the vietnam war!!! it just looks stupid! and it sums up the idea of jaguar-old technology and they dont focus on the details!. next time u see a jag xk8 with its radio on u will see the arial.

(thinks this should be a flame room topic!!!)

niko


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Niko said:


> i think everyone has recomended all the right cars already, so im just going to say one thing, do not buy a jaguar xk8. i think they are the worst cars for one reason! - you paying Â£50k+ and you get a silly huge metal arial that looks like it belongs on some yank style radio from the vietnam war!!! it just looks stupid! and it sums up the idea of jaguar-old technology and they dont focus on the details!. next time u see a jag xk8 with its radio on u will see the arial.
> 
> (thinks this should be a flame room topic!!!)
> 
> niko


Just like the Lexus CoupÃ©. But that also includes ugly wheels too 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Monique said:


> Here is your last chance: Porker 996 GT3. Bulletproof engine (unlike the Boxster, 996 or even the 997) superb handling and quicker than a 996TT.
> 
> These can be had in Euro land for Euros 60 and under.
> 
> ...


Is that the last of the air-cooled ones by any chance? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Monique said:


> Here is your last chance: Porker 996 GT3. Bulletproof engine (unlike the Boxster, 996 or even the 997) superb handling and quicker than a 996TT.
> 
> These can be had in Euro land for Euros 60 and under.
> 
> ...


Just read somewhere (Evo?) a brief test of new 997 GT3 racer which also runs the 'old' GT3 3.8 (?) unit, water cooled but different to other 996 and current 997 lumps. Reasons given were: race track breeding; high revability and of course durability strength of engine in extremis for racing.

996 GT3 would be nice. I think there were two iterations of this model during 996 lifecycle?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

[/quote]Just read somewhere (Evo?) a brief test of new 997 GT3 racer which also runs the 'old' GT3 3.8 (?) unit, water cooled but different to other 996 and current 997 lumps. Reasons given were: race track breeding; high revability and of course durability strength of engine in extremis for racing.

996 GT3 would be nice. I think there were two iterations of this model during 996 lifecycle?[/quote]

Quite correct Gary. The engine of the GT3 is a development of the M64 engine found in the .. guess... 964! The engine in my 993 is also a M64 but the /20 desig. These engines are bred from the old Porsche mentality... the one preceding a massive march to profit 

AFAIK, the GT3 engine still has the M64 desig.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

So what ya getting then?


----------

